# Strut problems



## Nissan_Blues (Sep 16, 2004)

Just brought my '04 3.5 Altima in for its 4th front strut. 1st lasted till 5500 km; 2nd lasted 1 day; 3rd lasted till 8500 km. Yes, that's 8500 km - approx 5300 miles.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What happens exactly? Can you be more specific?


----------



## Nissan_Blues (Sep 16, 2004)

There's is a low toned, metal to rubber "clunk" noise as you drive over small bumps in the road. As days go by, it gets progressively louder until it sounds more metal to metal and you can feel it on the fire wall. My dealership doesn't stock the part so they have to order it each time. This last time, it took a week to get the part.


----------



## FREDANDTA (Sep 16, 2004)

Nissan_Blues said:


> There's is a low toned, metal to rubber "clunk" noise as you drive over small bumps in the road. As days go by, it gets progressively louder until it sounds more metal to metal and you can feel it on the fire wall. My dealership doesn't stock the part so they have to order it each time. This last time, it took a week to get the part.


HAVE U REPLACE THE STRUT MOUNTS?? THIS WILL ALSO GIVE U THE SAME TYPE OF NOISE.


----------



## Nissan_Blues (Sep 16, 2004)

FREDANDTA said:


> HAVE U REPLACE THE STRUT MOUNTS?? THIS WILL ALSO GIVE U THE SAME TYPE OF NOISE.


I'm not sure. The parts they keep replacing are:

54322-4U010 Bracket
54320-8J001 Insulator
54325-8J000 Bearing


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like you're out of luck for now. It seems be a big HUGE problem with the '05s. It's a hassle to get them replaced, but at least the dealership will keep replacing them. Has Nissan said anythig about newly designed struts yet? Another thing might be going with aftermarket struts.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

Coco said:


> Looks like you're out of luck for now. It seems be a big HUGE problem with the '05s. It's a hassle to get them replaced, but at least the dealership will keep replacing them. Has Nissan said anythig about newly designed struts yet? Another thing might be going with aftermarket struts.


If it get's to be too much of a hassle, you might see what creative ideas the dealership comes up with when you bring up the "lemon law".


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I would call Nissan North America and complain till they've heard enough.


----------

